# 1.8L Injen Subaru sound



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Sounds nice!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

If you're trying to say that sounds like a boxer motor you're wrong. Not knocking the way your car sounds but boxer motors makes a very distinct sound and thats not it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*Skilz10179* -- enlighten us, got a sound clip of what a real (Subaru) "boxer" motor sounds like?

...I just recall the WRX as sounding more like a long angry flatulent sound...complared to BIG block V8's.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> If you're trying to say that sounds like a boxer motor you're wrong. Not knocking the way your car sounds but boxer motors makes a very distinct sound and thats not it.


well of course its gonna sound diffrent but my car sounds pretty close to a subaru not everycar will sound the same


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...*Skilz10179* -- enlighten us, got a sound clip of what a real (Subaru) "boxer" motor sounds like?


Go on youtube and search sti or wrx exhaust, im sure there are 1000's videos to give you a good idea of their sound.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just did a quick search, i'm sure you you can find better but this is the first one i clicked on... ENJOY!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

my car sound just alittle bit like that its a baby subaru sound lol


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds good, but certainly not quite up to subie levels. There's a 2.5L Legacy GT that lives around the corner from my house, it's a charm to hear that drive past every morning. mmmm exhaust note...


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

lol sounds good but def not a boxer engine sound.ever wonder why they sound so different?go look up a diagram of a boxer engine and look how the pistons are in the exhaust stroke...no car can sound like that.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

trust me... i have a catback exhaust... and our cars SOUND NOTHING like a Subaru wrx... i've heard of WRX's and lots of them, we dont have that rumble that they do.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

tehcor said:


> lol sounds good but def not a boxer engine sound.ever wonder why they sound so different?go look up a diagram of a boxer engine and look how the pistons are in the exhaust stroke...no car can sound like that.


Subaru's have that sound predominately because of the un-equal length headers.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Subaru's have that sound predominately because of the *un-equal length headers*.


...as well as, non-sequential cylinder exhaust-cyclic order (same as VW's and Corvairs) _through_ those headers.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...as well as, non-sequential cylinder exhaust-cyclic order (same as VW's and Corvairs) _through_ those headers.


Corvairs were just plain weird sounding. It didn't get any better with tube headers and straight through exhaust either.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Corvairs were just plain weird sounding. It didn't get any better with tube headers and straight through exhaust either.


...funny, that's what a lot of people said about VW's running pipes/headers...especially, the Baja "stinger"


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...funny, that's what a lot of people said about VW's running pipes/headers...especially, the Baja "stinger"


It was worse with the extra two cylinders of the Corvair. It always sounded like it was misfiring. Of course with the 400 cfm four barrel and the cam I had on mine it usually was misfiring or fouling a plug!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...Ford had similar "un-even" cyclic exhaust systems on their race cars, which lead to their famous "bundle-of-snakes" Indy/Formula exhaust system, where ALL the cycles were correctly paired within the respective header pipe "pairings" as the "Y'ed" down to the two final collector flarings.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Subaru's have that sound predominately because of the un-equal length headers.


thats my point...the sequence the pistons exhaust the gases causes the sound.the unequal header wouldnt matter if it wasnt for the timing of the stroke. they have that growl even with equal length header.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

tehcor said:


> thats my point...the sequence the pistons exhaust the gases causes the sound.the unequal header wouldnt matter if it wasnt for the timing of the stroke. they have that growl even with equal length header.


Yes but the piece of the puzzle if you will comes from the header design. Listen to the differences between equal an un-equal length and you will see where my "predominately" statement comes from. I wasn't trying to argue against your point. Just stating what makes it really stand out to the ears.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Yes but the piece of the puzzle if you will comes from the header design. Listen to the differences between equal an un-equal length and you will see where my "predominately" statement comes from. I wasn't trying to argue against your point. Just stating what makes it really stand out to the ears.


Oh I agree..let's just agree it's a combo of things and it sounds effin good mmkay?but a cruze won't ever sound like that


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i dont care what you say my car sounds better than you car and its sounds really nice,stop hating on my deep throaty sounding car


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i dont care what you say my car sounds better than you car and its sounds really nice,stop hating on my deep throaty sounding car


Lolumad?nobodys hating just saying it sounds nothing like a Subaru..as you incorrectly stated.

Oh ya 1.4t > 1.8.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

it sounds very similar unlike your car which sounds like a typical four banger


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> it sounds very similar unlike your car which sounds like a typical four banger


lol im not gonna get into a pissing contest with some random on the internet. its not my fault you could only afford a base model. and no...it doesnt sound similar at all. stop fooling yourself kid.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

you made no sense why hate the 1.8 its a great motor


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome, this turned into a flame thread...

OP: I have been in a Subaru, it does NOT sound like it, it does sound throaty and i like it, which is why i placed my order for an intake. So to say it sounds like a Subaru is wrong.

tehcor: I own a 1.8L, could i have gotten the 1.4T? Yes, but i choose not to because down the road, i can add a turbo (amongst other things) if i feel like it. Leaving you, behind.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

This entire thread is comical. A 1.8l doesn't sound like a boxer engine. With an intake and exhaust it will sound nice and pretty deep but nothing like a boxer (not that boxer's sound that great either imo).


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

tehcor said:


> lol im not gonna get into a pissing contest with some random on the internet. its not my fault you could only afford a base model. and no...it doesnt sound similar at all. stop fooling yourself kid.


ook lets see im 18 years old i picked an ls up for 12k out the door my payment is 240 a month i got 6 year extend warranty i choose base line because on the bigger motor and mostly it was cheap i probably get better gas mileage than you im averaging around 30 thats 50%city 50%hwy,and if its power i wanted i would have bought a camaro,i buy what i feel is right and the base felt good for the value,i dont know why you hate on my car all i said it sounds a little like the Subaru if you dont think so thats your opinion but me and 50 other people feel it sounds like a subby maybe you cant here it fully because of you tube but it sounds alot nicer than stock so please stop hating on me and all my free stuff


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Awesome, this turned into a flame thread...
> 
> OP: I have been in a Subaru, it does NOT sound like it, it does sound throaty and i like it, which is why i placed my order for an intake. So to say it sounds like a Subaru is wrong.
> 
> tehcor: I own a 1.8L, could i have gotten the 1.4T? Yes, but i choose not to because down the road, i can add a turbo (amongst other things) if i feel like it. Leaving you, behind.


me and you travel the same road,just in the futre only if the tranny will hold up lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> me and you travel the same road,just in the futre only if the tranny will hold up lol


Man lol once my car is paid off, i will garage it and turn it into my first project car. In the words of my co-worker "You have a 427 in that thing yet?".  Of course he is joking.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> ook lets see im 18 years old i picked an ls up for 12k out the door my payment is 240 a month i got 6 year extend warranty i choose base line because on the bigger motor and mostly it was cheap i probably get better gas mileage than you im averaging around 30 thats 50%city 50%hwy,and if its power i wanted i would have bought a camaro,i buy what i feel is right and the base felt good for the value,i dont know why you hate on my car all i said it sounds a little like the Subaru if you dont think so thats your opinion but me and 50 other people feel it sounds like a subby maybe you cant here it fully because of you tube but it sounds alot nicer than stock so please stop hating on me and all my free stuff


lol where to begin...
1. 12k and 240 month payments?they didnt even use any lube did they?
2. camaros are junk.
3. i never hated on your car. i said it doesnt sound like a scubie. i dont give a **** bout what 50 other retards said. and notice i said a cruze will never sound like a scubie...didnt point at yours directly so chill out kid.
4. put a turbo on a sedan... I have 09 cbr 1000rr that will eat up anything you will ever have.

have a great day 

edit: oh and I get 30 mpg plus the torque.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Man lol once my car is paid off, i will garage it and turn it into my first project car. In the words of my co-worker "You have a 427 in that thing yet?".  Of course he is joking.


im slowly building mine but ill do a turbo when warranty is gone,cause i know i can get trannys cheap and there probably 10 bolts holding it in


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Since we can't get along


----------

